# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه الثقافيه > كتب السياسة و العلاقات الدوليه والقانون >  كتاب : كيف تم اختراع الشعب اليهودي

## هدوء عاصف

*
كيف تم اختراع الشعب اليهودي* 





ليس هناك وجود لليهود كشعب،  هذه هي خلاصة كتاب "كيف تم اختراع الشعب اليهودي؟" (صادر عن دار فايار في  باريس) للمؤرخ والأستاذ الجامعي "الإسرائيلي" شلومو صاند، الذي استند إلى  جملة من المعطيات التاريخة والدينية، لكي يبرهن على وجهة نظره التي تعرضت  لنقد شديد وازدراء من قبل الصهاينة. 


كتاب شلومو صاند، "كيف تم  اختراع الشعب الصهيوني، من التوراة إلى الصهيونية"، يحل القضية بشكل نهائي.  الشعب اليهودي لا وجود له: يا لها من مفاجأة إلهية"، لا يوجد تبسيط أكبر  من هذا الكتاب تنضح صفحاته إحالات ومراجع ومصادر قيمة.


The_Invention_Of_The_Jewish_People_By__Shlomo_Sand  _palsharing.pdf - 1.7 Mb

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كتاب قيم ومعلومات رائعة وان شاء رح أقراؤ بالكامل

----------


## totoalharbi

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو

----------

